
Tech Entrepreneur Nano Degree - Killah911
https://www.udacity.com/course/tech-entrepreneur-nanodegree--nd007
======
Killah911
This kinda blows my mind. I mean... on the one hand it's cool, on the other
hand, where in the world would I use this in my resume?

~~~
anishkothari
Ideally, you would use this knowledge to start a business

